# OU activer la prise en charge de la virtualisation ?



## lolodu56 (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

Au lancement de parallels j'ai le message :

"Votre machine virtuelle risque de ralentir car la prise en charge de la virtualisation est désactivée sur votre Mac.

Pour une performance optimales, veuillez activer la prise en charge de la virtualisation matérielle dans le micrologiciel de votre Mac."

et ensuite :

"Impossible de charger le pilote Parallels.

Réactivez votre Mac et réessayez."

Version de mon mac : OS X 10.5.8
Version de parallels : la dernière

Tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'à présent ! ?

Quelqu'un a t'il une solution  ??

Merci


----------



## edd72 (29 Septembre 2011)

Tu as déjà posé cette question et trouvé ta solution: http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...n-charge-virtualisation-desactive-848412.html


----------



## lolodu56 (29 Septembre 2011)

Oui, mais je pensai avoir trouvé la solution mais en fait elle n'a été que provisoire.
Le pb revenait aléatoirement  !

J'ai été obligé de réinstallé parallels et de mettre une version de windows 7 prémium neuve !
Avant j'avai vista avec mise à niveau vers windows 7 : ce qui se passe quand on fait la mis à niveau c'est que la partition de vista est conservée et cela fait une "usine à gaz" et à mon avis génère des pb.

J'ai tout remis à plat et cela à l'air de bien fonctionner pour le moment...

  A +


----------

